# Tan Help



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

I used to tan real easy as I was outside all the time, now I'm in the shop all day I don't.

Ideas? Should I use the sunbeds at DW, never used a sunbed before and dunno where to start?

Help me out people


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

mt2 buddy


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Megafreak said:


> I used to tan real easy as I was outside all the time, now I'm in the shop all day I don't.
> 
> Ideas? Should I use the sunbeds at DW, never used a sunbed before and dunno where to start?
> 
> Help me out people


Mt2 mate. You'll be browner than brown before you knows it


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd just go on a stand up sunbed for 6-9 mins twice a week mate


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

What's MT2?

I know weights, I know diet this stuff I'm clueless


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

tanning injections .


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

What's I need for a sunbed?


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

No to injections lol


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Will I need sunglasses or sunblock for tannin bed?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im type 1 pale skin, dark brown/ginger hair (not bright ginger), never tan just white, burn red, then white again, and my avi is me on mt2, plus its changed my hair colour to black when I load up on mt2.

(the room im in in my avi is bright yellow, so that's why theres a yellowish look to the pic, my skins not yellow lol)


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> im type 1 pale skin, dark brown/ginger hair (not bright ginger), never tan just white, burn red, then white again, and my avi is me on mt2, plus its changed my hair colour to black when I load up on mt2.
> 
> (the room im in in my avi is bright yellow, so that's why theres a yellowish look to the pic, my skins not yellow lol)


Lol, not a simpsons character then 

Na, if I am gonna inject I'd be smashing piles of gear, so think the sunbed route for now like. Is there anything I'd need? Sunglasses, suncream etc? Literally as clueless as you can get on this


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw you all must help, my gf offered fake tan the other night :/


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Don't need sunglasses just close your eyes or the tan shop should have uv protects you put on your eyes if you want them.

The cream I like is black onyx (non tingle) its the 1 that has you smelling least like a girl lol plus I'd defo tans me better and no peeling, just put the cream on after you've undressed for the sunshower/bed then leave the cream on aslong as possible.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

stone14 said:


> Don't need sunglasses just close your eyes or the tan shop should have uv protects you put on your eyes if you want them.
> 
> The cream I like is black onyx (non tingle) its the 1 that has you smelling least like a girl lol plus I'd defo tans me better and no peeling, just put the cream on after you've undressed for the sunshower/bed then leave the cream on aslong as possible.


Closing your eyes is not a good idea, you can get cataracts or arc eye from doing that. Just use winkies


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Closing your eyes is not a good idea, you can get cataracts or arc eye from doing that. Just use winkies


Winkies? I had a cataract op last year after an injury so defos not trying to make that worse lol


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks btw for the help so far lads


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The sunbed shop should provide them free, there disposable.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Never looked at MT2 really, what are the sides? Other than looking like @Dux


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nausea, tirdness, and a strong viagra effect.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Interested in the Viagra effect.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Its great mate if you on 0.5-1mg ed loading, not so much in maintianance but you can have a shot to get that effect and it kicks in within 2-3hours and had a good effect the morning after also, probably more like a strong cialis effect over viagra but you get the point lol.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

mt2 and 3 mins on the tan beds mon wed and fri


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Any known long term effects and does it effect natty comps?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't see it effecting natty comps it doesn't improve any physical ability other than the viagra effect, an its too new on the seen to have any known long term side effects I think.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

something you will notice from mt2 is hyperpigmentation.

so when you take it all the moles that are hidden under your skin stand out so could have a lot of new moles come up..

ive had 7new ones come up on my left ear from it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Its great mate if you on 0.5-1mg ed loading, not so much in maintianance but you can have a shot to get that effect and it kicks in within 2-3hours and had a good effect the morning after also, probably more like a strong cialis effect over viagra but you get the point lol.


.5-1mg ED?? I thought the 1mg was once a week or you break it down to 0.25 ED Mon-Fri??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sc4mp0 said:


> .5-1mg ED?? I thought the 1mg was once a week or you break it down to 0.25 ED Mon-Fri??


I load on 1mg ed till I got my tan then 1mg ew to maintain, but I was going from typ1 pale skin to tanned in 10days (1vial)

You can take less if you want, depends on your skin type if you tan already or depends how quick you want your tan.

Takes about 5days before the tan kicks in so you can take for 5days then start the sunbeds if you like.

Also for the viagra effect 0.25mg ed isn't going to do much, iv notice a big difference between 0.5mg ed and 1mg ed,

Loading at 1mg ed if you havent got a lass to take it out on then your going to get fed up with it tbh


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The 1mg ed load was my 1st use, my skins never returned back to its origional whiteness, now a few shots of 0.5mg ed and my tans back very quick even after a long lay off from sunbeds and mt2.

Iv had about 3mg and I'm dark in my avi again.


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> The sunbed shop should provide them free, there disposable.


ah right cool cheers man, it's a DW gym I go to and they have the standing tanning things in the changing room so probs give them a blast, should I just try 3 mins at first?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh the standing sun showers are better than the beds imo.

Yeh if you white then do week1 at 3min then week2 go for 6min, if you don't burn then got for 9mins week 3 onwards.

If at anytime you burn abit just wait till the burn has gone before you go again. 2-3 sunbeds per week is plenty.

If you fine you get nothing off 3mins then just go straight for 6next time.

Just judge it as you go realy.

Plus if the sunshowers are cold you won't feel it as much,

Somedays if the showers been busy it will be burning hot before you get in so you miggh want to do abit less time on them days if its been in constant use.

Normally on sunny/hot days everyone one wants the sunbed and its packed,

Iv walked into the sun shower room before and have felt the heat soreing off the sunshower before I even open the door or turn it on.

Breathing in the hot air isn't the most pleasant either lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Megafreak said:


> I used to tan real easy as I was outside all the time, now I'm in the shop all day I don't.
> 
> Ideas? Should I use the sunbeds at DW, never used a sunbed before and dunno where to start?
> 
> Help me out people


You could always just enhance your photosensitivity towards UV radiation by increasing your intake of psoralen rich foods. The psoralen makes you more sensitive to UV radiation, and so is sometimes termed a 'tanning enhancer'. However, with that comes an increase risk of carcinogenesis, but so does any increase in sun exposer. A herbalist would be able to make you an oral or topical treatment, or you can just increase your intake of celery, cucumber, figs, etc.

I know you say you have an indoor job now, but being more photosensitive to the UV spectrum would mean that the little sun exposure you do get would be more effective at giving you a tan.


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Yeh the standing sun showers are better than the beds imo.
> 
> Yeh if you white then do week1 at 3min then week2 go for 6min, if you don't burn then got for 9mins week 3 onwards.
> 
> ...


Lol, can imagine! Right cool, I train first thing so should be cold when I go in, if I go for train, sunbed, shower then some of that after sun stuff you were on about?


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> You could always just enhance your photosensitivity towards UV radiation by increasing your intake of psoralen rich foods. The psoralen makes you more sensitive to UV radiation, and so is sometimes termed a 'tanning enhancer'. However, with that comes an increase risk of carcinogenesis, but so does any increase in sun exposer. A herbalist would be able to make you an oral or topical treatment, or you can just increase your intake of celery, cucumber, figs, etc.
> 
> I know you say you have an indoor job now, but being more photosensitive to the UV spectrum would mean that the little sun exposure you do get would be more effective at giving you a tan.


Cool, might give that a go too, the shop is open 7 days so I am indoors literally 9-5:30 every day so it's a killer like


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Megafreak said:


> Cool, might give that a go too, the shop is open 7 days so I am indoors literally 9-5:30 every day so it's a killer like


Oh right, sounds like your only options are to make the most of the couple of hours sunlight there is post 5:30pm, and/or use a sunbed/fake tan. Personally I wouldn't use a sunbed if you had me at gun point. For those who use and say it's fine, all that's being said is that so far it's been fine. But as I've said before, loads of risks out there, it's just picking the ones you are willing to take. For me sunbeds have a bad risk:reward ratio.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Don't need sunglasses just close your eyes or the tan shop should have uv protects you put on your eyes if you want them.
> 
> The cream I like is black onyx (non tingle) its the 1 that has you smelling least like a girl lol plus I'd defo tans me better and no peeling, just put the cream on after you've undressed for the sunshower/bed then leave the cream on aslong as possible.


How the hell do you get the cream on your back???


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> How the hell do you get the cream on your back???


Hadn't thought of that! Aye how? lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> How the hell do you get the cream on your back???


I normally need to put my arm over my head and use my other arm to pull it down, I get most of it creamed lol


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

So it's cool having a shower after sunbed then putting the cream gear on?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh that's fine, sunbed,shower, cream and leave it on.

The creams you buy at the sunbed shop are suposed to go on pre sunbed but I'm sure the effect will be the same if you have a quick shower then put it on.

The tingle creams tho are made to be pre-sunbed defo. But they can make you feel sick because them make you feel like your burning.

I stick with non-tingle black onyx.

Depends what cream you use because idealy a pre-sunbed cream like black onyx is put on just before you go in the sun shower, but if you shower after the sunbed you will need to put it back on so you don't peel.

When on mt2 and its fully kicked in and your tan is dark then its virtually impossible to burn so you won't peel anyway.


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Yeh that's fine, sunbed,shower, cream and leave it on.
> 
> The creams you buy at the sunbed shop are suposed to go on pre sunbed but I'm sure the effect will be the same if you have a quick shower then put it on.
> 
> ...


Cool man, thanks for the help


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Megafreak said:


> Btw you all must help, my gf offered fake tan the other night :/


Nothing wrong with a bit of faking it, just get a spray tan. Easy


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Don't need sunglasses just close your eyes or the tan shop should have uv protects you put on your eyes if you want them.
> 
> The cream I like is black onyx (non tingle) its the 1 that has you smelling least like a girl lol plus I'd defo tans me better and no peeling, just put the cream on after you've undressed for the sunshower/bed then leave the cream on aslong as possible.


when on Mt2, what dose and duration do you use plus i take it you still use the sunbed - would you use it for a normal length of minutes or is it a case of when on mt2 you dont need a sun bed for half as long?

Ive never used but thinking of trying it early next year.

how long do you hold the tan for also - does it just fade like a normal tan?

cheers bro


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> when on Mt2, what dose and duration do you use plus i take it you still use the sunbed - would you use it for a normal length of minutes or is it a case of when on mt2 you dont need a sun bed for half as long?
> 
> Ive never used but thinking of trying it early next year.
> 
> ...


Going from white I loaded on 1md ed for 10days used sunbeds as normal started off with 3mins, then 6mins then 9mins max.

I was going on the sunbed eod buy day 10 I had a golden (I never tan with my skin type)

Dropped dose to 1mg eod till I was the colour I was happy with sunbeds the same eod.

Now I'm at the tan level I want I only go on the sunbeds if I feel its fading so I have 0.5mg the day before and the same again the same day as the sun shower 9mins and that brings my tan back up.

So I basicly go off my skin colour now rather than set days for jabs and sunbeds.

You need to use for aslong as you want to keep the tan, it will fade noticably once you stop the mt2 and sunbeds within about 2month but sun light keeps tanning you so in the summer you will need very little sunbed use if you sunbath in the garden or have your top off.

Iv had 4month off sunbeds and mt2 before and I still never returned to the whitness I used to be, (altho I was white not tanned after 4month it just wasn't as pale). So it lingers in your skin along time.

Keep going at 1mg ed and after 2-3vials you will be black!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Going from white I loaded on 1md ed for 10days used sunbeds as normal started off with 3mins, then 6mins then 9mins max.
> 
> I was going on the sunbed eod buy day 10 I had a golden (I never tan with my skin type)
> 
> ...


cheers Stone... so i guess you just wang 1mg sub in the morn yes?

i shall be doing this next month.

thanks again!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anytime of day, I find if I have it at night tho the next morning its hard to wake and shake the sleep off. if you have it in the morning you can get nausea but I use anti-travel sickness taBLETS WHICH SORTS THAT OUT


----------



## sultanofspandex (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a quick note on Melanotan: I started using it late 2008, and remained on it continuously for several years. I had blood work done at the end of 2010, whilst still using it (along with being on testosterone and winstrol) and my results came back fine. Im not saying its definately safe, but for me atleast, after 2 years uninterrupted use, I had no side effects. 3 years later and I still use it from time to time, not had extensive testing for awhile however all my general health markers and well being are top-notch.


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Help me out here lads http://www.cheapsunbedcreams.co.uk/3-non-tingle-creams Which one? Lmao


----------

